# Problems with TJET Pic attached please help



## passingo (May 21, 2011)

I have a T-Jet 2 with bulk ink system. It was printing fine then I got this print ( see attached pic ) looks like black lines running on the outside of the print.I did all the normal cleaning and nothing seems to help. Any ideas ? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Have you done a nozzle check?
Check you encoder for fingerprints.dust and dirt. Gently with a lint free cloth spray some oringnal windex w/ ammonia and gently wipe around the.printer. Check your ribbon cable and as Harry stated behind the printhead is a wheel with teeth sometimes lint and dust get in there. 

Also your in encoder spring make sure it securely on and not stretched out.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

passingo said:


> I have a T-Jet 2 with bulk ink system. It was printing fine then I got this print ( see attached pic ) looks like black lines running on the outside of the print.I did all the normal cleaning and nothing seems to help. Any ideas ? Thanks in advance for any help.




Clean the gear on the carriage motor (the one that moves the print head back and forth). The gear has cogs on it that can get clogged with dirt which can cause the belt to skip. Wipe the gear with Windex or 409 and take a pick and make sure the grooves in the gear are clean. Do this every month or two as part of a regular maintenance schedule.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## passingo (May 21, 2011)

Ok, so I changed the spring out on the encoder strip, cleaned the encoder strip, cleaned the gears and I am still getting the same results. I purchased the machine from Equipment Zone in March and have printed about 1500 shirts on it. Could it be the print head itself? I have attached a new picture.
Any other advise?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

passingo said:


> Ok, so I changed the spring out on the encoder strip, cleaned the encoder strip, cleaned the gears and I am still getting the same results. I purchased the machine from Equipment Zone in March and have printed about 1500 shirts on it. Could it be the print head itself? I have attached a new picture.
> Any other advise?




It could just be something in this artwork itself. To be sure try printing a shirt with other artwork that you successfully printed before to see if you get the same problem.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## passingo (May 21, 2011)

I have printed several different designs with the same results every time.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

passingo said:


> I have printed several different designs with the same results every time.




I see you said you changed the encoder spring. Try putting a new encoder strip on. 

If that does not help please give our Support Department a call on Monday and they will help get your problem fixed.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Try this : create 4 solid blocks about 4x4 ..
100% cyan
100% yellow
100% black (K)
100% magenta

Example:
1 block

C 100
M 0
Y 0
K 0
Post pics..


----------



## passingo (May 21, 2011)

Ok I will try that and see if it will fix the problem. If not I will call in the morning. Thanks for the help


----------



## passingo (May 21, 2011)

Here is a pic of the 100% C M Y K Squares. I have not changed out the encoder strip yet.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

When was the last time you changed your wiper? Both pieces? Carefully remove them and use the solution mix I said early. Be very careful with them but get them as clean as you can.

Also, the cotton pad on the left hand side where the printhead goes and rest for a second ..try changing that out or removing a few layers to get a clean area.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Is your printhead hitting fibers on the shirt?


----------



## passingo (May 21, 2011)

I have changed the cotton pad on the left side. I will go ahead and remove and clean the wiper and also replace the encoder strip. Hopefully something will work. I will let you know what happens. Also it is not hitting any fibers on the shirt.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Your ink level it too high flooding the print head. Looks like black is the issue lower the black ink to reduce the pressure.


----------



## passingo (May 21, 2011)

Ok, I feel really stupid.... After removing and cleaning the wiper blade, changing the encoder strip and a trip to the psycho ward I just noticed that there was a piece of dried ink hanging off the bottom of the print head, so when I ran a print it would wipe across the shirt leaving black lines. How do you clean the bottom of the print head to remove any dried ink? Thanks for every ones help on the issue


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Read my 2nd post > use the print bed as a mirror to wipe around the with a lint free cloth and original windex formula w/ ammonia. Wipe don't rub..


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Alcohol and a Q-tip


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought i t looked like dragging... I use alcohol wipes from walmart to wipe the printhead


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

If you have plenty of room on the bottom of your print head just remove all your cartridge and leaving the print head carriage empty and press the ink button it will move the print head position to the middle of the printer and you can easily pull the remaining dried ink by your hand or cotton bud. Be careful to not to touch the print head surface if you remove it by your hand...hope this will help


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you have that much build up you aren't doing the required maintenance.


----------

